# Adding a FM modulator to my car



## Northern8 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, first and foremost I must thank any and all for any replies in helping me out to this. 

I am looking to add an FM modulator to my non stock pioneer car stereo in order to have a 1/8'' headphone jack input for my mp3 player in my car. Currently, my stereo allows me to play CDs and the radio, no cassette tape deck. 
Here is the link for the modulator I am looking at http://www.amazon.com/Scosche-FM-MOD02-Modulator-Satellite-Portable/dp/B001QBG614/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

Am I to understand that to install it, amongst other things, I would have to take out the car antennae input that is in my stereo now, plug it into the cable in this bundle with this modulator as seen in the image, and then take the output connected to it and run that into my stereo. Essentially, routing the antennae through the grey box (the modulator itself) and then using the out provided to go to the existing stereo. 

Also, to get power to the modulator it's by using the power cables running to the cigarette lighter (if I'm understanding this correctly). So, would I still be able to run other devices using the cigarette lighter or will it now be useless since the power is routing to this modulator? If it's still operational, will I risk tripping a circuit if I say, want to charge my phone and use my car adapter in the power outlet (I only have one lighter power output in my car).

Fourthly, when dealing with power sources in a car installing stereos such as routing the lighter's power cables to the FM modulator, should having the car turned off be enough or is there risk for shock with the battery still in the car, although this may be a brain-dead question, I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Thirdly, will I still have access to my FM radio stations with this modulator and its seemingly bypassing nature in rerouting the antennae signal.


And finally, do I need to purchase an antennae adapter specific to my car as I've read in some forums about these modulators? I have a 1998 Chevy Cavalier (z24 convertible, though I doubt that makes any difference). As mentioned before, I have a non-stock Pioneer CD/FM/AM stereo installed in my car now.

My main reason to adding this to my car is because I've heard the sound quality overall is better than a simple FM transmitter or cassette deck adapter for mp3 players, besides the fact I don't have a cassette deck. Again, thanks for any help!


----------



## Northern8 (Mar 4, 2009)

Please excuse my mix up with saying "thirdly" after "fourthly", I was copying and pasting my questions around and forgot to change that. I didn't catch it until after the edit time expired.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The modulator uses preset radio stations witch are generally not used by the FM dial, you don't HAVE to hook it up to the cigarette lighter simply use the factory radio wires behind the radio(I.E. power, ground, ignition). If the after market radio is working(they use stock radio antenna plugs) you will not need an adapter.


----------



## Northern8 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for your response. Am I to understand that there should be spare power cables from the radio behind my current head unit? Also, so you're saying that if my current head unit has radio signal from the radio antenna then I shouldn't need an adapter, correct? So, with this modulator I'm looking at, which way should I hook it up? Sorry to sound totally oblivious, I'm just entirely a beginner to car stereos, although I am an audio technician and more than familiar with connections in the general forum, just not in a vehicle. Is there anyway you could oblige me with a step by step instruction on this? I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Northern8 said:


> Thanks for your response. Am I to understand that there should be spare power cables from the radio behind my current head unit? Also, so you're saying that if my current head unit has radio signal from the radio antenna then I shouldn't need an adapter, correct? So, with this modulator I'm looking at, which way should I hook it up? Sorry to sound totally oblivious, I'm just entirely a beginner to car stereos, although I am an audio technician and more than familiar with connections in the general forum, just not in a vehicle. Is there anyway you could oblige me with a step by step instruction on this? I'd greatly appreciate it.


 No there is no extra connections behind the radio, so you will use a test light find "constant power"(it is on all the time, with out the key in) ground, check it by putting the key in starting the car,turning everything on I.E. the lights) and ignition(will only show power after ignition is turned on). You will have to use BUTT splices or splice into them, you will be OK as far as the antenna goes. plugs right in, its cut and dry as it only goes in one way. If you fell it is complicated take it to a car audio place and pay them to do it for you, the charge will be minimal and they will stand behind there work. It's not hard at all, just have to remove the radio to get at the connections.

Here's a walk through for you
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-VaDyVEDQpy6/learn/learningcenter/car/peripherals_installation_guide.html?page=3

Also several links in how to as well
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&ei=vbi1S4XDBsT68Abbw7XcAg&sa=X&oi=spellfullpage&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=2&ved=0CBEQvwUoAQ&q=installing+a+FM+modulator&spell=1&fp=de17a771731bdc86


----------

